# Curious about Blue Ridge Beef's Natural Mix



## kady05

So I have a friend with a Dane who feeds raw. She follows the PMR "plan", but instead of buying the actual organs, feeds Blue Ridge Beef's natural mix, Blue Ridge Beef: Raw Meat for Dogs - Cats

I haven't asked her exactly which organs are in it, and it doesn't say on the website. Does anyone else do this? I know I won't be doing organs for awhile, but I'm just curious as to what others think.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

I hope this is ok....PLEASE let me know if it is not...but here is a thead from a different forum....this SHOULD be read about this company!!!

Another product for those wanting to give raw a try


----------



## kady05

Scarlett_O' said:


> I hope this is ok....PLEASE let me know if it is not...but here is a thead from a different forum....this SHOULD be read about this company!!!
> 
> Another product for those wanting to give raw a try


Huh, interesting. Everything else I've read about them has been great! I have a breeder friend that feeds all Blue Ridge Beef products to her dogs and they do great.. but who knows.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

kady05 said:


> Huh, interesting. Everything else I've read about them has been great! I have a breeder friend that feeds all Blue Ridge Beef products to her dogs and they do great.. but who knows.


Sorry but a company with NO customer service and that wasnt willing to share with me their mix would be off my list faster then I could read their email!!

EDIT TO ADD:

This is the ORIGINAL email sent to a member of another forum by this company(for anyone who wasnt able to/doesnt want to go to the other forum!:wink She forwarded me the email including the spread sheet, the email was EXACTLY as she stated(as seen below)...and the spread sheet was a single page with pretty much NO info on it whats so ever, just the names of proteins that where in their different grinds!! (NOTHING different then what is seen on their website)

This is what she first said: "I did just send off an email to the company asking them if they could supply me with the percentage information,so I will see what they say. "

"Here is the original email in the exact form I received it. What type of business sends an email like this:

"Hi Patricia
i am sorry
that is a propriety mix owned by BRB
please see attachments
thank you
Steve""


I think that is a bunch of B***S*** and I would thus NEVER feed this brand/product to my pets!!


----------



## magicre

one thing about me as a raw feeder and a human who eats food....i have a right to know what my dogs eat and what i eat.

if a company isn't willing to disclose, as abi says, they would be off my list.

what are they hiding?


----------



## kady05

Well now I'm curious, so I emailed BRB and asked exactly what was in the Natural Mix.. we'll see what they say!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

kady05 said:


> Well now I'm curious, so I emailed BRB and asked exactly what was in the Natural Mix.. we'll see what they say!


:thumb: We shall see...maybe the other forum's member just got a person on a bad day!LOL


----------



## kady05

Scarlett_O' said:


> :thumb: We shall see...maybe the other forum's member just got a person on a bad day!LOL


LOL let's hope so! I emailed their NC contact.. if they send me back a similar email I'll be shocked!


----------



## lauren43

I bought the natural mix, I am curious as to the percentages but reading everyones comments here I probably wont buy from them again.


----------



## kady05

lauren43 said:


> I bought the natural mix, I am curious as to the percentages but reading everyones comments here I probably wont buy from them again.


I'll definitely post what they say if they respond. I'm assuming since it's the weekend that I won't hear anything til at least Monday.


----------



## whiteleo

To answer the OP's original question. I have a B.T. who will not willingly eat organs unless they are seared. I buy the organ mix from greentripe and have been very happy with that, although I do mix in more tripe into it as she is a picky sort. I believe she still picks out the pancreas though that Leo happily eats up after she's done. lol


----------



## schtuffy

I take it your friend is probably in the same yahoogroups that I am, where Blue Ridge periodically delivers tho those in the DC, MD, VA area. It seems to be the closest thing to a co-op out here, but when I checked their website and meats, I just wasn't interested. Everything in our area seems to only sell grinds :frown:


----------



## kady05

schtuffy said:


> I take it your friend is probably in the same yahoogroups that I am, where Blue Ridge periodically delivers tho those in the DC, MD, VA area. It seems to be the closest thing to a co-op out here, but when I checked their website and meats, I just wasn't interested. Everything in our area seems to only sell grinds :frown:


I don't think she's a member of any of the Yahoo groups, actually. She gets it from one of our local vendors, there are quite a few in my area. My breeder friend that strictly feeds BRB is one of them, actually.


----------



## frogdog

kady05 said:


> I don't think she's a member of any of the Yahoo groups, actually. She gets it from one of our local vendors, there are quite a few in my area. My breeder friend that strictly feeds BRB is one of them, actually.


Upon reading your post I looked to see if BRB was sold in my area (outta curiousity) and found a vendor 10 minutes from my house. What is interesting this vendor sells all different types of meat geared towards PMR. My concern is...it appears he's selling all items out of his house and will only meet you at an agreed half way point for pick-up. No on site. His prices are ridiculously high except for chicken necks or backs at $.70 lb (because they are on "raw deal sale").


----------



## tem_sat

frogdog, 

Do you have a Whole Foods near you? You can call them directly and order a case of backs (10lbs per case) from the meat department. Ask them if they apply a discount per case. Backs from Whole Foods are extremely good quality. I would think necks would be too small for your Frenchie.


----------



## frogdog

tem_sat said:


> frogdog,
> 
> Do you have a Whole Foods near you? You can call them directly and order a case of backs (10lbs per case) from the meat department. Ask them if they apply a discount per case. Backs from Whole Foods are extremely good quality. I would think necks would be too small for your Frenchie.


Thanks for the info! We have a Whole Foods opening in 10/2012 (LOVE them) but we have an Earthfare that might. How much do they charge in your area?


----------



## tem_sat

frogdog said:


> Thanks for the info! We have a Whole Foods opening in 10/2012 (LOVE them) but we have an Earthfare that might. How much do they charge in your area?


Normal is 99 cents per pound for backs. Case discount is 10 cents, so 89 cents per pound. And they are excellent...as to be expected.


----------



## whiteleo

Frenchie's could also start out on wings or drummies back are gonna be big for their mouths!


----------



## frogdog

tem_sat said:


> Normal is 99 cents per pound for backs. Case discount is 10 cents, so 89 cents per pound. And they are excellent...as to be expected.


When I was making homemade food for him only bought natural chicken from Earthfare or this private organic only grocery store in my area. I will have to give Earthfare a call, thanks!


----------



## frogdog

whiteleo said:


> Frenchie's could also start out on wings or drummies back are gonna be big for their mouths!


Is that the best choice...wings or drummies? I want to make sure and do this right. I'm not even sure, I know what a back looks like. I only know wings, drummies, breast and thighs. It's all new to me


----------



## whiteleo

Wings will be more bone dense, so it might be best to start with that, then when it is time to add more meat, then go to a drumstick which will have more meat. I'm assuming he is an average size frenchie?, yes. My brother has 3 and they would do best with wings starting out because of their mouth size.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

frogdog said:


> Is that the best choice...wings or drummies? I want to make sure and do this right. I'm not even sure, I know what a back looks like. I only know wings, drummies, breast and thighs. It's all new to me


If we(my Mum) where to just give Hub a wing or drummie he would swallow it whole and look for more!!:wink:
My Mum found that the best thing was either two backs frozen together and then removed when he was, or should be, done, or a whole leg quarter!:smile: and thankfully both her little guys self regulate QUITE well...which is more then I can say for my Piggie...I mean PUGGIE!!LOL :lol:


----------



## Scarlett_O'

whiteleo said:


> Wings will be more bone dense, so it might be best to start with that, then when it is time to add more meat, then go to a drumstick which will have more meat. I'm assuming he is an average size frenchie?, yes. My brother has 3 and they would do best with wings starting out because of their mouth size.


REALLY????!! Hub's mouth is HUGE!!! Lol (and he is short and stocky, but only 20lbs at perfect weight)


----------



## magicre

i think it all depends on whether or not your frenchie is a gulper and if he has a cast iron stomach.

those are the two factors, in my opinion, that have to be discovered and that will tell you what to feed.

leg quarters gave my pug the squirts

wings and drumsticks, he tried to swallow whole...

before you get upset....dogs have a great mechanism for 'hork'ing things back up to re-eat. not pretty, but efficient.

my pug and my corgi mix did best on backs......and if the stools are loose, take some of the skin and fat off...if not, you're good to go.

whilst there is a loose protocol for transitioning..your dog will tell the story by his poo. it's the bible of raw.


----------



## whiteleo

I guess it just depends on the dog, my brothers frenchies are pretty small and I can't see them eating backs, but I haven't seen them eat. My B.T's can eat wings and drummies just fine without issue so it depends on the dog.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Sooo true that it depends on the dog(s)!!! My Collies can eat wings(one of Rhett's fav things) but give one to Brods and you have a dog causing him self to hork OVER AND OVER AND OVER!! (oh but one thing, if you do get wings or drummies...and he does gulp you can freeze them into a 1day lump and then feed them like that!!:smile


----------



## frogdog

Yogi is so not a gulper. He is gentle and easy with his food. He will eat a treat the size of the tip of your pinky and nibble on it while you hold it and if you just give it to him he chews it up before swallowing. His dad was feeding him beef jerky tonight and he was holding it while Yogi easily chewed on it. Some pieces he just gave to him and Yogi slowly chewed. You can so tell this dog has never wanted for anything, lol. I can tell you when I brush his teeth that mouth sure does seem small...haha just at the right time


----------



## Scarlett_O'

frogdog said:


> Yogi is so not a gulper. He is gentle and easy with his food. He will eat a treat the size of the tip of your pinky and nibble on it while you hold it and if you just give it to him he chews it up before swallowing. His dad was feeding him beef jerky tonight and he was holding it while Yogi easily chewed on it. Some pieces he just gave to him and Yogi slowly chewed. You can so tell this dog has never wanted for anything, lol. I can tell you when I brush his teeth that mouth sure does seem small...haha just at the right time


(Sorry...I dont mean to burst your bubble........but that is how Hub *was*:tongue1: NEVER once has be taken treats roughly or even thought about eating his food fast!:wink:

But hey, we can keep all of our fingers crossed for you!!:biggrin: :thumb


----------



## frogdog

Scarlett_O' said:


> (Sorry...I dont mean to burst your bubble........but that is how Hub *was*:tongue1: NEVER once has be taken treats roughly or even thought about eating his food fast!:wink:
> 
> But hey, we can keep all of our fingers crossed for you!!:biggrin: :thumb



No, bubble burst...honestly, I have no idea how he will react for sure. Only going by his nature and how easy he is but that's just assuming on current behavior. You know what they say about assume, lol! The truth will be told when that first piece of raw chicken is laying in front of him. You can bet I'll post results!!!


----------



## frogdog

tem_sat said:


> frogdog,
> 
> Do you have a Whole Foods near you? You can call them directly and order a case of backs (10lbs per case) from the meat department. Ask them if they apply a discount per case. Backs from Whole Foods are extremely good quality. I would think necks would be too small for your Frenchie.


WOW, I just had an interesting conversation with the meat department at Earthfare and needless to say do not tell them the meat is for your dog...my hiccup during this learning process. I got an earful and then some.

Also, backs would be a special order and may not be able to fill along with taking over 2 wks.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Kady, Ive just been thinking about this.....did you ever get a reply from them??


----------



## kady05

Scarlett_O' said:


> Kady, Ive just been thinking about this.....did you ever get a reply from them??


Nope! I had totally forgotten I emailed them too..

I did buy a 5lb. roll of the Natural mix, just because, haven't used it yet though. I will say I got a 30lb. case of their lean beef mix and Piper has done really well on it. It's about the only source of boneless beef I can afford ($37.50 for the case), so I'm happy with it!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

kady05 said:


> Nope! I had totally forgotten I emailed them too..
> 
> I did buy a 5lb. roll of the Natural mix, just because, haven't used it yet though. I will say I got a 30lb. case of their lean beef mix and Piper has done really well on it. It's about the only source of boneless beef I can afford ($37.50 for the case), so I'm happy with it!


Hmm...weird...well at least we all know what kind of business they run!! >.<

Makes me wonder if they found out about this thread, or thought that it was the same person emailing them just under a different name! :wacko:


----------



## kady05

Scarlett_O' said:


> Hmm...weird...well at least we all know what kind of business they run!! >.<
> 
> Makes me wonder if they found out about this thread, or thought that it was the same person emailing them just under a different name! :wacko:


You know they do have a phone number on their site, I must've missed that earlier. I might call them tomorrow, just to see. 

A lot of people feed it as part of their dogs diets and love it, so they must be doing something right, but I'd still like to know exactly what's in the organ mix.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

Yeah, I had emailed the North Florida "person" a few weeks ago (before I even saw this thread actually) as well asking about their products, but I haven't got a reply email back. Totally forgot that I sent an email actually, lol.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

kady05 said:


> You know they do have a phone number on their site, I must've missed that earlier. I might call them tomorrow, just to see.
> 
> A lot of people feed it as part of their dogs diets and love it, so they must be doing something right, but I'd still like to know exactly what's in the organ mix.


Ehh...doesnt mean that they are doing right by their customers though, as a company they should be open with their customers about what they are buying, I also just emailed the person on the supplier's list to see if they would give me any straight answers....



nikkiluvsu15 said:


> Yeah, I had emailed the North Florida "person" a few weeks ago (before I even saw this thread actually) as well asking about their products, but I haven't got a reply email back. Totally forgot that I sent an email actually, lol.


Thats funny that you would have emailed them too!:tongue:


----------



## kady05

Well I emailed ALL of the reps. last night (I had only emailed the NC rep the first time) and got a reply back from the GA rep. Sent me the .pdf file which lists the protein, fat, calcium & moisture content of the mixes. I was told that the Natural mix contains: Beef, Beef Heart, Beef Tripe, & Beef Liver. So that answers some questions!


----------



## SpooOwner

I'm eager to hear what you learn, Kady, about BRB. As you know, I have fed the venison mix - it's the only affordable venison I can find (NC prohibits hunters from selling deer meat, so I can't just call a hunter or a processor). My dogs liked it. I don't feed ground meat often - maybe once every three months - but I've thought about keeping some on hand for times when I have to board them (more acceptable for the boarder to feed as it basically looks like canned food).


----------



## Scarlett_O'

kady05 said:


> Well I emailed ALL of the reps. last night (I had only emailed the NC rep the first time) and got a reply back from the GA rep. Sent me the .pdf file which lists the protein, fat, calcium & moisture content of the mixes. I was told that the Natural mix contains: Beef, Beef Heart, Beef Tripe, & Beef Liver. So that answers some questions!


Ya Ive seen the pdf....


----------



## kady05

SpooOwner said:


> I'm eager to hear what you learn, Kady, about BRB. As you know, I have fed the venison mix - it's the only affordable venison I can find (NC prohibits hunters from selling deer meat, so I can't just call a hunter or a processor). My dogs liked it. I don't feed ground meat often - maybe once every three months - but I've thought about keeping some on hand for times when I have to board them (more acceptable for the boarder to feed as it basically looks like canned food).


Yeah that sounds like me with beef.. I really can't find anything affordable, which is why I bought a case of the BRB lean beef. $37.50 for 30lbs., can't beat that. 

Another one of the reps. emailed me back and asked for my address so she could send me more info., so I'll do that and see what I get.


----------



## AdrianVall

Hey guys,

I know this is an old thread, but I'd hate for someone to do a search only to find lots of negative information in regards to Blue Ridge Beef. I've fed it many times and it is AWESOME. Very affordable for what it is also. Their website lists all the information you could want. 

Don't be hesitant to buy from these guys! They rock!


----------



## emirae1091

I wanted to add that my neighbour feeds BRB as well as other stuff to her GSD and two hairless cats. Their customer service has been great for me. They've answered all my questions. I should receive my order of 10 turkey chubs and 5 natural mix chubs this Wednesday, but I'll be out of town this coming weekend, so im going to wait to make the switch until next week. New diets and boarding kennels are probably not a good mix.


----------



## Rvent

Natural Mix

(19.43% Protein, 11% Fat, 1.20% Calcium, 74% Moisture)



Blue Ridge's own special blend of beef heart, tripe, liver, kidney, and tongue for your pet's optimal health and performance.



I order this from a BRB distributor that delivers my way, I like the stuff and so do the dogs


----------

